# Uncle Mauser



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's Uncle Mauser playing with the CC pups.

"Tell us a story, Uncle Mauser!!"











(I Photoshopped out the poop marks on the blanket in the first picture and then said to heck with it.)


He is SUCH a great boy!! He lets the pups climb on him:











And chew on him:











A close up:











Kaynya has even mellowed when it comes to Mauser and the pups!











He REALLY is great with the pups. He is very careful when he lays down around them. When he gets up he lifts his feet very carefully when he walks away!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awww look at Uncle Mauser. He looks so happy with his brood. LOL.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Such a happy looking uncle!!!! Handsome too. I like the second picutre!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Quite possibly once of the cutest things I have seen in a long time! Warms the heart!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL, Uncle Mauser is such a natural at this, he should take in foster Cats and squirrels









Laurie, I swear Mauser and Loki could pass as brothers. 

BTW, I had a dog at work that looked just like Kaynya. His name was Jack, and he had Megaesophagus issues. I had to feed him standing up (on a raised plantform-he would stand as tall as he could). Once he was finished eating, I had to hold him like a baby (burping), for about 20 minutes. All the food has to pass down. I don't know if this is an issue within the breed, but it was my first time dealing with a CC, I love the breed. He was also a real lover, so friendly.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

What a sweet Mauser man! He is such a cutie!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hee heee, Lauri look at him! He has a big grin on his handsome face! Kaynya is being pretty darned cool about it, too. How amazing that Mauser lets the babies clamber all about on him, too. What a temperament he has-- you must be proud of him! Some lovely irish/collared markings on those puppies, too!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so cute
way too go Uncle Mauser


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Uncle Mauser looks proud of himself.









My mom met with a lady at the dog show we went to yesturday who had a powder puff CC and she's going to get one sometime in the future.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Those are great!!! I was watching the live feed earlier and they were playing with him then!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I love those pictures!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

He does look quite pleased with himself and very accomodating. His eyes just shine with his sweet nature. What a wonderful babysitter, and very handsome to boot!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

He is the MOST patient boy with them!! He was laying there before and one of the pups started gumming his back foot. Mauser lifted up the other foot to keep it out of the way (and un-gummed) and let the pup go to town for a minute or so before he decided that was enough.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lauri,

LOOK how BIG them CC are !







I mean they sure have grown, not big, but sure bigger than them itty bitty pups they WERE !

Mauser,
Well............. he is just stunning !


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Your pictures are always so cute!!!







Mauser is such a good uncle!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

How can you not smile looking at these pictures!! They look great and Mauser is such a good boy!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Those are priceless! He's such a good dog if I do say so myself


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONHe's such a good dog if I do say so myself


You *may* say so yourself ... several times!!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Mauser is stunning, and those pictures are priceless!

Our breeder, Marco, has a Rotti named Viper who was about 8 months old when they had a litter of Shepherd pups in the spring. Viper was really good with these puppies - one time he was walking in the backyard with two vampire pups hanging off his neck!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

LOVE Uncle Mauser!

Ozzy loves puppies as well, but wait til those puppy privileges expire!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Now that is just about the cutest thing I have ever seen! I wonder if he thinks they are his?


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Mauser is really a stunning stunning boy!!!! SOOOOO handsome...

and he looks to be just natural with the pupps. I know my Brandie would be a total spaz... hahahaha


----------

